# Werbt einen Freund



## tiguria (11. November 2012)

Suche jemanden der mich wirbt, um drei Charaktere auf 80 zubringen.
Gold für Mounts usw. sollte vorhanden sein.


----------



## SellySrsly (21. November 2012)

Wäre bereit dir ne Rolle der Auferstehung zu geben (: 

Lg SellySrsly


----------



## mous97 (3. Januar 2013)

Falls noch Interesse besteht, würde ich dich auch gerne werben ) Schreib mir ruhig mal ne Nachricht


----------



## Destroox (3. Januar 2013)

würde dich gerne werben


----------

